# خطير وبالصور !!! لا تضع اللاب توب في حضنك!!!!



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*خطير وبالصور !!! لا تضع اللاب توب في حضنك*​ 
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]الأبحاث العلمية تحذر الشباب والمراهقين[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]اللاب توب خطر علي رجـــولتك[/FONT]*​ 






*‏ تحقيق‏:‏ مجدي رجب*​ 
*إذا كنت من كبار مستخدمي الكمبيوتر‏,‏ ولا تجد مفرا من صحبته حيث تذهب‏..‏ فحاذر أن يسرقك الوقت وهو قابع علي حجرك‏..‏ وإذا أحسست بشيء من السخونة فسارع بنفضه عنك‏..‏ فالأمر خطير‏..‏ وأخطر مما تظن‏.‏*​ 
*يقول‏(‏ يفيم شينكين‏)‏ أستاذ علم المسالك البولية المشارك في جامعة‏'‏ نيويورك‏'‏ إنه ينبغي علي المراهقين والشباب وضع أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول الخاص بهم بعيدا عن حجورهم‏,‏ فمن الممكن أن تسخن أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول إلي الدرجة التي ترفع درجة حرارة الخصيتين مما يؤثر علي نوعية وكمية السائل المنوي للرجال‏..‏ وقال شينكين‏:‏ إن ارتفاع درجة حرارة الصفن خطر لدرجة تكفي لإحداث تغييرات في معالم السائل المنوي موضحا أنه من الصعب جدا التهكن بالفترة الزمنية التي يكون استخدام الكمبيوتر فيها آمنا‏,‏ قد لا تكون موجودة أصلا إذا ارتفعت درجة حرارة الخصية خلال فترة وجيزة جدا‏.‏*​ 
*أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول تولد كمية من الحرارة أثناء تشغيلها تكفي لإحداث أضرار خطيرة*​ 
*إذا كان مستخدم الجهاز يضع الجهاز علي حجره‏.‏ والمراهقون والشبان الذين يستخدمون أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول مرات عديدة علي مدار اليوم‏,‏ ولسنوات عديدة يواجهون الخطر الأكبر‏,‏ وعبر شينكين عن مخاوف من أنه إذا لم يحد الذكور الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين‏15‏ و‏20‏ عاما‏,‏ مفرا من استخدام أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول‏,‏ فقد يواجهون مشاكل حين يرغبون في تكوين أسر‏,‏ وقال إن الاستخدام علي المدي البعيد قد تكون له أثار ضارة علي صحتهم الإنجابية‏.‏*​ 
*ودرس شينكين وفريقه أثر استخدام أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول علي‏29‏ متطوعا أصحاء‏,‏ أعمارهم بين‏21‏ و‏35‏ عاما‏,‏ بقياس درجة حرارة الخصيتين‏,‏ قبل وبعد استخدامهم الأجهزة بوضعها علي ركبهم‏,‏ وحين شغلوا الأجهزة ارتفعت درجة الحرارة‏2.8‏ درجة مئوية في الشق الأيمن من الخصية‏,2.6‏ في الشق الأيسر‏.‏*​ 
*وقال شينكين‏:‏ إن الدراسة أظهرت أن ارتفاع حرارة الخصيتين ينجم عن كل من الوضع الخاص للجسم‏,‏ ومؤثر الحرارة المحلي المتمثل في أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول‏.‏*​ 
*ويمضي الدكتور شينكين في التحذيرات فيحكي قصة الحالة الخطرة التي نجمت عن وضع الكمبيوتر المحمول علي الحجر‏,‏ فوجيء أحدهم بعضوه الذكري وهو يحترق علي الرغم من أنه كان يرتدي سروالا وملابس داخلية‏.‏ وذلك بعد ساعة واحدة من الاستخدام‏,‏ ولكن هل يختلف الوضع من نوع إلي آخر بمعني هل تحدث هذه الحالة مع استخدام طرز محددة من أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول‏..‏ يقول شينكين‏:‏ كل أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول تولد حرارة عالية نتيجة الطاقة الزائدة اللازمة لتشغيل شرائحها‏.‏ والأجهزة الجديدة التي تلزمها طاقة أعلي قد تنتج حرارة أعلي‏..‏ ومن الأفضل لهؤلاء الفتيان والشبان تقليص الوقت الذي يمضونه واضعين الكمبيوتر المحمول علي أرجلهم‏,‏ تجنبا لأي تأثير محتمل علي خصوبتهم علي المدي البعيد‏.‏*​ 
*وفي إطار الحديث عن أضرار الكمبيوتر كشفت دراسة علمية حديثة عن حقيقة تبدو فادحة للكثيرين من المتعاملين مع أجهزة الكمبيوتر‏,‏ حيث حذرت دراسة قامت بها مجموعة من المنظمات البيئية من أن الغبار السمي الذي يوجد علي معالجات الكمبيوتر والشاشات الحاسبة يحتوي علي مواد كيماوية مرتبطة باضطرابات عصبية وتناسلية‏,‏ وتعتبر هذه الدراسة التي نشرتها مجموعة مكافحة السموم في وادي السليكون بولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية أولي الدراسات التي تكشف عن وجود مواد كيماوية مثبطة للهب المعالجة بالبروم علي أسطح الأجهزة الإلكترونية شائعة الاستخدام في المكتب والمنزل‏.‏*​ 
*‏ما هو رأي علمائنا وخبرائنا في هذا الكلام؟‏!..‏*​ 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*يقول الدكتور نبيل أمين‏-‏ استشاري أول المسالك وأمراض الذكورة والعقم بالمنصورة والقاهرة بصراحة هذا الموضوع في غاية الخطورة‏!!!‏ لأن معظم الشباب والمدرسين وأساتذة الجامعات والمحاضرين يتعاملون مع الكمبيوتر المحمول في كثير من نواحي الحياة العامة والخاصة‏..‏ ومدي الخطورة في هذا الموضوع أن يوضع الكمبيوتر المحمول علي الساقين‏..‏ ومن المعروف أن بطارية الجهاز تكون في الناحية السفلية منه‏..‏ ومن المعروف أيضا أن هذه البطارية ترتفع درجة حرارتها مع طول الاستعمال‏..‏ وبما أن بطارية المحمول تكون ملاصقة للجهاز التناسلي للرجل أو الشاب فإن الحرارة المرتفعة تؤدي إلي زيادة درجة حرارة الخصيتين وبالتالي تؤثر علي إنتاج الحيوانات المنوية‏!!‏ لماذا ؟؟*[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]*من المعروف علميا أن وجود الخصيتين بالكيس يوفر لهما درجة الحرارة المثلي الأقل من حرارة الجسم بثلاث درجات وذلك لتوفير المناخ الملائم لصنع الحيوان المنوي ويؤدي الارتفاع في درجة الحرارة إلي نقص في عدد الحيوانات المنوية وضعف حركتها وانخفاض قدرتها علي تلقيح البويضة وقد يؤدي ارتفاع درجة الحرارة أيضا إلي صغر حجم الخصية واختلال عملية صنع الحيوانات المنوية‏..‏ وهذا الارتفاع في درجة الحرارة له نفس مفعول ما يعرف بدوالي الخصيتين‏.‏*[/FONT][FONT=Arial (Arabic)]​ 
*دوالي الخصية هو اسم يطلق علي حالات تمدد واتساع الأوردة الصارفة للدم من الخصية مما يؤدي إلي ارتجاع الدم في اتجاه عكسي ورفع درجة حرارة الخصية‏.‏*​ 
*يصاب حوالي‏10%‏ من الرجال بدوالي الخصية والأغلبية منهم حوالي‏60%‏ لا يعانون من العقم أو أية مشاكل أخري ولا يعلمون بوجود الدوالي إلا عن طريق الصدفة أثناء الفحص الطبي أما الثلث الباقي من الرجال المصابين بدوالي الخصية فقد يعانون من العقم أو صغر حجم الخصية أو الألم عند الوقوف لفترات طويلة وغير معروف علميا حتي الآن لماذا تؤثر الدوالي تأثيرا سلبيا علي خصوبة بعض الرجال بينما يتمتع البعض الآخر بخصوبة عادية بالرغم من وجود الدوالي‏.‏*​ 
*توجد عدة نظريات لتفسير كيف تؤثر الدوالي علي خصوبة الرجال أكثرها قبولا هو ارتجاع الدم ورفع درجة حرارة الخصية‏.‏*​ 
*مازال الفحص الإكلينيكي هو أهم وسائل تشخيص دوالي الخصية وعلي أساس هذا الفحص تقسم الدوالي إلي صغيرة ومتوسطة وكبيرة وتؤثر كلها تأثيرا سلبيا علي خصوبة الرجال‏,‏ أما عن الدوالي الخفية فهذا اسم يطلق علي بعض الحالات التي لا يحسها الطبيب ولكن يستطيع فقط أن يرصد ارتجاع الدم عن طريق الموجات الصوتية أو الأشعة الملونة علي وريد الخصية أو دراسة ارتفاع درجة حرارة الخصية‏.‏ وحتي الآن لا يوجد إجماع تام حول أهمية الدوالي الخفية ووجوب علاجها جراحيا‏,‏ وتفيد الأبحاث بأهمية استعمال الموجات الصوتية لتشخيص الدوالي لتأكيد نتيجة الفحص وفي هذه الحالة تصور الأوردة باستخدام جهاز الموجات الصوتية الملونة‏.‏*​ 
*في كثير من الأحوال حينما لا تؤثر الدوالي علي الخصوبة أو تؤدي إلي صغر حجم الخصية‏,‏ لا تحتاج إلي علاج ولكن تؤدي إلي قلة عدد أو حركة الحيوان المنوي أو ضعف قدرته علي تلقيح البويضة أو صغر حجم الخصية‏,‏ يتم ربط هذه الأوردة لمنع ارتجاع الدم باتجاه الخصية‏,‏ في الماضي كان يتم ربط هذه الدوالي عن طريق كيس الخصية ولكن عاب هذه الوسيلة حدوث ضمور للخصية في بعض الأحوال وتشعب الأوردة مما أدي إلي عدم القدرة علي ربطها كلها ورجوع الدوالي‏,‏ أما الأسلوب الشائع الآن هو ربط الدوالي في أسفل البطن في القناة الأربية أو خلف غشاء البريتون أو عن طريق المنظار وهذه جراحات بسيطة تجري الآن بدون الحاجة لبيات المريض في المستشفي‏,‏ وسبب سهولة هذا الأسلوب أن الأوردة في هذا المكان تتجمع إلي عدد يتراوح بين‏1‏ إلي‏2‏ فقط بعد أن كانت متشعبة في الكيس أما عن كيفية تصريف الدم من الخصية بعد ربط الدوالي فيكون عن طريق نظامين آخرين للأوردة متصلين بالكيس والخصية‏.‏*​ 
*آخر التطورات في جراحة الدوالي هو استعمال الميكروسكوب أو وسائل التكبير الجراحي من خلال جرح صغير أسفل البطن وذلك للتمكن من ربط كل الأوردة حتي الصغيرة جدا منها مع الحفاظ علي شريان الخصية والحفاظ علي القنوات الليمفاوية الدقيقة لتفادي تكون قيلة مائية حول الخصية‏.‏*​ 
*ويكون التخدير موضعيا أو كليا‏,‏ ويستطيع المريض أن يعود للمنزل في نفس اليوم‏.‏*​ 
*ويوضح د‏.‏ محمد الجارحي أخصائي أمراض المسالك البولية والذكورة فيقول‏:‏ لعل من أكثر الظواهر الملحوظة في عصرنا هذا وبالأخص في السنوات القليلة الماضية ظاهرة انتشار الكمبيوتر المحمول أو ما يسمي إجمالا بكلمة‏(‏ لاب توب‏).‏ هذا الجهاز الذي كان منذ بضع سنين أحد ما يميز رجال الأعمال وبعض الرجال من صفوة المجتمع‏,‏ لم يعد حكرا علي هؤلاء وأصبحنا الآن نراه منتشرا انتشارا واسع النطاق حتي أنك تراه في أيدي الشباب في مقتبل العمر والمراهقين أيضا‏.‏*​ 
*ونحن نسوق كلامنا هنا لنخاطب هذه الطائفة بالذات من مستخدمي الكمبيوتر المحمول‏.‏ ذلك أنه ورد في بعض الأبحاث التي تم أجراؤها حديثا أن هذا الجهاز مع استمرار استخدامه لفترات طويلة وبالذات من قبل الشباب في مقتل العمر قد يتسبب في إحداث ضعف في الخصوبة أو العقم عند بعض الرجال‏.‏*​ 
*وترجع التقارير أسباب ذلك إلي وضع أجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول أثناء استخدامها علي حجر المستخدم للجهاز مما يتسبب في رفع حرارة كيس الصفن والخصيتين لدرجات عالية قد تسبب تأثيرا سلبيا علي عملية تكوين الحيوانات المنوية وبالتالي نسبة خصوبة السائل المنوي‏.‏ ولكي نتفهم حقيقة ذلك‏;‏ فلابد لنا أولا من فكرة مبسطة عن عملية تكوين الحيوانات المنوية بالخصيتين والظروف الواجب توافرها لإتمام هذه العملية بنجاح‏.‏*​ 
*كلنا نعرف أن الخصيتين هما المسئولتان عن تكوين الحيوانات المنوية والمسئولة عن الخصوبة عند الرجال‏.‏ ولكي تقوم الخصيتان بهذه الوظيفة علي أكمل وجه فإنه من الضروري أن تتم هذه العملية في درجة حرارة أقل من درجة حرارة الإنسان الطبيعي بدرجتين علي الأقل‏-‏ أي عند درجة حرارة‏35‏ مئوية‏.‏ ولكي يتم ذلك فإننا نجد أن الخصيتين معلقتان خارج تجويف البطن داخل كيس من الجلد الرقيق يسمي كيس الصفن‏.‏ وهذا الغشاء الجلدي أراد له الخالق سبحانه وتعالي أن تخلو جميع طبقاته من أي خلية دهنية‏.‏ أي أنه لا يبطنه طبقة دهنية من الداخل مثل بقية أجزاء الجسم‏.‏ ذلك أن هذه الطبقة تعمل بمثابة طبقة عزل حراري للحفاظ علي حرارة الجسم‏.‏ ولكن لأن الخصيتين تحتاجان لدرجة الحرارة الأقل تلك‏;‏ فقد جرد كيس الصفن من هذه الطبقة الدهنية‏.‏*​ 
*حين ترتفع درجة حرارة الخصيتين عن هذه الدرجة المناسبة تكون النتيجة حدوث خلل في تصنيع الحيوانات المنوية مما يترتب عليه بعض الظواهر منها حدوث نقص في التعداد الطبيعي للحيوانات المنوية وكذلك تتأثر درجة نشاط الحيوانات المنوية تأثرا ملحوظا لتصبح حركتها الدودية ضعيفة كما قد يتسبب ذلك أيضا في زيادة في الأشكال غير الطبيعية للحيوانات المنوية‏.‏*​ 
*وأجهزة الكمبيوتر المحمول تولد كمية من الحرارة أثناء تشغيلها تصل إلي درجات عالية تكفي لإحداث هذه الآثار الخطيرة خاصة إذا كان مستخدم الجهاز يضع الجهاز علي حجره‏.‏ وقد أشارت التقارير إلي أنه من الصعب التكهن بطول الفترة الزمنية اللازمة لحدوث هذا الأثر تحديدا إلا أنه قد بات من المؤكد وبما لا يدع مجالا للشك أنه كلما زادت الفترة الزمنية وعدد مرات الاستخدام ازدادت الخطورة‏;‏ خاصة في الذكور الذين تتراوح أعمارهم بين‏15‏ و‏20‏ سنة‏.‏*​ 
*ويظهر تأثير ذلك علي مدار السنين تاركا أثره الضار علي الصحة الإنجابية لهؤلاء الشباب‏.‏*​ 
*لذا تجب التوصية بالحد من فترات استخدام الكمبيوتر المحمول كما يجب مراعاة تجنب وضعه علي الأرجل أثناء الاستخدام كما جرت العادة‏.‏*​ 
*الأستاذ عمر سامي خبير الكمبيوتر بمركز أماك يوضح الإرشادات الفنية اللازمة للشباب خلال فترة استخدامهم للحاسب المحمول فيقول‏:‏*​ 
*يستهلك الحاسب المحمول أثناء تشغيله بالتيار الكهربائي كمية كهرباء أكثر من تلك التي يحتاج إليها عند تشغيله بالبطارية‏.‏ السبب في ذلك أنه عند تشغيل الحاسب بالتيار الكهربائي فإن الشاشة تعمل بكامل طاقتها وتكون الإضاءة بها عالية أما عند تشغيلها بالبطارية فإن نسبة الإضاءة تنخفض توفيرا للطاقة‏.‏ نفس الوضع بالنسبة للمعالج الذي يستهلك طاقة أكبر عند تشغيله بالتيار الكهربائي‏.‏ كلما زاد استهلاك الحاسب المحمول للتيار الكهربائي كلما نتج عنه حرارة أكبر‏.‏ تجنب قدر الإمكان وضع الحاسب المحمول علي حجرك أثناء تشغيله بالتيار الكهربائي لأنه في هذه الحالة تصل إليك كمية أكبر من الحرارة‏.‏*​ 
*إذا كنت ستشتري حاسبا محمولا فاحرص علي أن يكون به معالج‏centrino‏ فهذا المعالج المتخصص في العمل علي الحاسبات المحمولة يستهلك كمية أقل من الكهرباء‏.‏ العكس في معالجات بانتيوم‏4‏ التي تستخدم أصلا في الحاسبات الشخصية العادية ويتم استخدامها أيضا علي الحاسبات المحمولة وهي تستهلك طاقة كهربائية أكبر وينتج عنها حرارة أكبر‏.‏*​ 
*وضع الحاسب المحمول علي الركبة هو بالتأكيد وضع غير صحي سواء بالنسبة للمفاصل أو الرقبة وأيضا بالنسبة للعين بجانب تأثيره الذي تم اكتشافه حديثا علي الخصوبة عند الرجال‏,‏ فعند استخدامك للحاسب يجب أن يكون مستوي العينين في مستوي أعلي نقطة بالشاشة ويجب أن تنظر إلي الشاشة من الأمام أي لا تجعلها إلي يمين أو يسار الرأس‏.‏ الصداع الذي يصيب مستخدمي الحاسبات الشخصية والمحمولة بعد فترة من التعامل مع الحاسب يكون في الغالب ناتجا عن وضع غير صحي للعينين في اتجاه شاشة الحاسب‏.‏ يجب أن يكون اتجاه اليد في نفس اتجاه المعصم في نفس اتجاه الساعد فذلك يقلل من مخاطر التهابات المفاصل‏.‏ لا تستهون بالتعامل مع الحاسب بوضع صحي غير سليم وخاصة إذا كنت تستخدم الحاسب لفترات طويلة‏.‏*​ 
*وفي النهاية نقول‏:‏ الجديد جيد‏,‏ وبالتأكيد له بريقه‏,‏ ولكن‏..‏ ليس كل ما يلمع ذهبا‏*‏*​*المصدر* http://arabi.ahram.org.eg/arabi/ahram/2005/6/4/HYAH1.HTM​[/FONT]

*وقد قام طالب اوروبي , باجراء تجربة بسيطة , وهي توضيح للخطر الكامن من وضع اللاب توب في حضنه. التجربة هي عبارة عن توضيح لمدى ارتفاع حرارة المذربورد في الكمبيوتر , كذلك الامر ينطبق على اللاب توب.طبعا التجربة غير دقيقة لانة القطع التي بالزيت بعيدة عن مراوح التبريد، يعني التجربة ناقصة لكنها مفيده هههههههه لكني اضع الصور من باب الطرافه فقط.*
*انظروا الى البطاطا كيف ستصبح ؟!! علما بان عدد هائل من الناس يواصلون وضع اللاب توب في احضانهم , بالرغم من انهم يعلمون خطورة الامر. *​ 


 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*​ 
*



*
*صحتين وهنا هههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> *خطير وبالصور !!! لا تضع اللاب توب في حضنك*​
> *معلومات خطيرة، تفيد بان وضع اللاب توب في الحضن قد يسبب العقم الحقيقي.*​
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا" اخي Mor Antonios
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

رااااااائع يا انطونيوس 
مرسىىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## عائشه (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


فعلا عندى صديقه من النت قالتلى انه بنت جيرانهم صار فيها شلل بسبب وضعها اللاب توب على رجولها لفترات طويله والآن البنت تتلقى العلاج 

الله يبعد عنا شر الامراض ويعطينا الصحه والعافيه

ارق تحيه*


----------



## الغيور على دينه (25 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات جيدة


----------



## kajo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*يالهووووووووووووووى*

*هو الكلام ده فعلا صحيح ؟*

*طب سوال ممكن يكون ملوش لاذمه بس اهو نطمن*

*ايه الارتباط بين السخونه والعقم *

*وده بيجى منين ايه العلاقه يعنى بينهم *

*بليذ حد ياجوبنى*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الكلام دا حقيقي ولا هزار ؟​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*



صحتين وهنا هههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 

حاسس انه هزار ​


----------



## mero_engel (25 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا معتقدتش الكلام دا صح*
*يعني ازاي اتحط الجهاز في الزيت وعادي *​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى شكرا للمشاركة:16_14_20:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااائع يا انطونيوس
> 
> مرسىىىىى على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


شكرا للمشاركة :16_14_21:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

عائشه قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> 
> 
> *فعلا عندى صديقه من النت قالتلى انه بنت جيرانهم صار فيها شلل بسبب وضعها اللاب توب على رجولها لفترات طويله والآن البنت تتلقى العلاج *
> ...


من حوالي السنة سمعت في راديو مونت كارلو ان احد الشبان الفرنسيين اصابه عقم نتجية جفاف الخصية عنده بسبب وضع اللابتوب على فخذية وان الحرارة هي العامل الاساسي لذلك..لذلك اصدق ما قلتيه ..وشكرا للمشاركة​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

الغيور على دينه قال:


> معلومات جيدة


 شكرا للمشاركة عزيزي:16_14_21:​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

kajo قال:


> *يالهووووووووووووووى*​
> 
> *هو الكلام ده فعلا صحيح ؟*​
> *طب سوال ممكن يكون ملوش لاذمه بس اهو نطمن*​
> ...


 للاسف الكلام صحيح..فحرارة الجهاز وهو على فخذيك تسبب الجفاف والحرق للاعضاء تحتها .خاصة ان الحرارة الخفيفة لن تشعرك باي مضايقة الا في الصيف..مما يؤدي الى جفاف الخصة او عروق الدم التي تصيبها الحرارة! او تؤدي الى عطب يسبب العقم او غيره من الامور ...والله اعلم ههههههه​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الكلام دا حقيقي ولا هزار ؟​


بصراحة انا سمعته من حوالي السنة في راديو مونت كالو  وكان الضحية شاب فرنسي..والان وسائل الاعلام تعيد طرح الموضوع لانه الحالات كثرت!!لذلك يستحسن وضع اللابتوب على قطقة خشبية وتوضع على الفخذين بحيث نبعد الحرارة والتماس المباشر!!​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> حاسس انه هزار ​


 لا مش هزار ههههههههه تاكد من النت وسترى انه مش حزار​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا معتقدتش الكلام دا صح*
> 
> *يعني ازاي اتحط الجهاز في الزيت وعادي *​


 هو التماس المباشر بين الابتوب والحضن يعمل نوع من الحرق والجفاف..ومعلومة ان وضع الابتوب على الفخذ باستمرار قد تحدث العقم هي معلومة قديمة ..لذلك هذا الشاب قام بهذه التجربة ليظهر مدى قوة الحرارة...انا نفسي عندما اضع اللابتوب على رجلي اتضايق من الحرارة خاصة اننا في الصيف مما يتطرني الى رفعة ووضعة على السرير قليلا لحين ما يبرد الجلد!
شكرا على المشاركة:16_14_21:​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى على الموضوع المهم ده​


----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى على الموضوع المهم ده​


 swety koky girl شكرا على المشاركة :16_4_16:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## Mor Antonios (25 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


 Dona Nabil شكر للمشاركة:16_4_9:​


----------



## قلم حر (26 سبتمبر 2008)

عذرا منك , لكن يبدو أن المعلومه غير صحيحه , و منقوله من مكان لا مصداقية له .
بداية : لو كانت التجربه , منقوله من موقع معتمد , يا ريت الرابط .
الأهم : هل تصل الحرارة لقلي البطاطا ؟؟؟؟
فكيف اٍستحملها الجسم اٍذا ؟
أو بلاستيك الجهاز ؟
منتظر ردك .
ربنا يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## Mor Antonios (26 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> عذرا منك , لكن يبدو أن المعلومه غير صحيحه , و منقوله من مكان لا مصداقية له .
> بداية : لو كانت التجربه , منقوله من موقع معتمد , يا ريت الرابط .
> الأهم : هل تصل الحرارة لقلي البطاطا ؟؟؟؟
> فكيف اٍستحملها الجسم اٍذا ؟
> ...


بالمناسبة انا سمعت الخبر براديو منتي كالو من حوالي سنه.وتكلموا عن الموضوع كتير وهي دراسة امريكية..ساضع لك الرابط وهو من موقع اسرائيلي مشهور بمصداقيته
http://www.panet.co.il/online/articles/11/12/S-148212,11,12.html
وهنا رابط تقرير من الابحاث العلميه يحذر من وضع اللابتوب على الرجلين وتجد فيه راي الطب والعلماء الذين يؤكدون الخبر طبعا التقرير كتب سنة 2005 لان الموضوع قديم ولذلك جرب الطالب اللي في المشاركة التجربة دي.
http://arabi.ahram.org.eg/arabi/ahram/2005/6/4/HYAH1.HTM
وهذه روابط اضافيه:
http://www.arabnokia.net/showthread.php?t=614075
http://www.harb-net.com/vb/showthread.php?t=30557
وهذا موقع صنع طاولات الابتوب من المملكة العربية السعودية بناء على التقرير الامريكي عن علاقة حرارة اللابتوب بالعقم، كل حاجة ولا العقم في السعودية ههههههه
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/Nawaf_Beek/message/4309
والحرارة هنا التي احمت الزيت كانت بتوصيل مباشر من غير مبردات من مراوح او المبردات الحديثة التي تستخدم الماء لتبريد المازرود..وانا نفسى رجلي تحمر اذا وضعت اللابتوب عليها لمده ساعة لدرجة اني اتضايق من الحرارة طبعا السبب هو البطارية التي تحمى ..والموضوع ده بركز على الاستخدام اليومي لمثل هذه الحالات مما يؤدي الى جفاف في عروق الدم والخصية ونقص في التروية لهذا العضو... طبعا مع مرور الوقت الطويل..طبعا اذا بحثت في جوجل خاصة باللغة الانكليزية ستجد ابحاثا اكثر...وشكرا لك اخي الحبيب والرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااا ليك على المعلومه​


----------



## Mor Antonios (26 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااااا​
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااااا ليك على المعلومه​


 شكرا لك اختي العزيزية على المشاركة:16_14_20:​


----------



## قلم حر (26 سبتمبر 2008)

بداية : شكرا لتجاوبك المميز جدا , و لكن أثارني طريقة عرض الفكره , فلا يمكن التدليل على معلومة علمية صحيحه ( وجوب منع رفع حرارة الخصتين ) بتجربه لا قيمه علميه لها ( لأنها بعد نزع المبردات ) , بالتالي : طرية التدليل على المعلومه , غير سليمه أبدا .
( ردي ضمن الاٍقتباس بالأخضر ) :


mor antonios قال:


> بالمناسبة انا سمعت الخبر براديو منتي كالو من حوالي سنه.وتكلموا عن الموضوع كتير وهي دراسة امريكية..ساضع لك الرابط وهو من موقع اسرائيلي مشهور بمصداقيته
> http://www.panet.co.il/online/articles/11/12/s-148212,11,12.html
> 
> ( تجولت فيه بسرعة ) و لم أقرأ أي معلومه أستطيع بها التشكيك بمصداقية الخبر اٍلا عدم وجود مصدر ., لكن يبقى التدليل على معلومه له أصوله العلميه المتبعة .
> ...


جميل جدا , و هذا يوضح أن التجربه , لا علاقه لها بأصل المعلومة .
صدقا : تجربتك الشخصية , مع وضع المعلومة العلميه ( المعروفه أصلا ) و الربط بينهما بأسلوبك الشيق , يمكن أن يجعلا الموضوع أكثر دقة بكثير .
فلنقارن معا :
بين الموضوع 






mor antonios قال:


> *خطير وبالصور !!! لا تضع اللاب توب في حضنك*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


و بين الرابط الثاني ( الذي جلبته أنت طبعا ) :


> *[font=arial (arabic)]الأبحاث العلمية تحذر الشباب والمراهقين[/font]*
> *[font=arial (arabic)]<h2>اللاب توب خطر علي رجـــولتك</h2>[/font]*
> 
> 
> ...


برأيك : أيهما يليق ب ( ملتقى ثقافي و علمي ) ؟
معلومات من متخصص , و بأسلوب علمي و شيق , أم تجربه ( غير صحيحة الاٍستدلال ) , من خلال ( تجربة تروى عن طالب أوروبي !!!) ؟
فكل الصور ( و هي أصل الموضوع ) تتكلم عن تجربة لا تصح للقياس على أصل الفكرة أبدا .
عذرا منك , و أتمنى أن لا تستاء من تعليقي , و أتمنى أن تقرأ ردي متأنيا و تتفهم قصدي منه .
الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## Mor Antonios (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شكر لك اخي الحبيب 
السبب الذي دفعني لعدم ذكر المعلومة العلمية وراي الاطباء هو قدم المعلومة بحد ذاتها اذ تعود لسنة 2005 ، قلت ربما الجميع يعرفها لذلك وضعت الطرفه فقط التي في الصور ..ومعك حق كان يجب ذكر المصدر العلمي وراي العلماء..تحياتي والرب يباركك.


----------



## قلم حر (26 سبتمبر 2008)

mor antonios قال:


> شكر لك اخي الحبيب
> السبب الذي دفعني لعدم ذكر المعلومة العلمية وراي الاطباء هو قدم المعلومة بحد ذاتها اذ تعود لسنة 2005 ، قلت ربما الجميع يعرفها لذلك وضعت الطرفه فقط التي في الصور ..ومعك حق كان يجب ذكر المصدر العلمي وراي العلماء..تحياتي والرب يباركك.


شكرا لتقبلك وجهة نظري .
و تبقى قلما مميزا جدا في هذا القسم ( خصوصا في نشاطك الأخير المميز ) , و يزيد من روعة قلمك ,  أخلاقك التي تتقبل آراء الآخرين .
للعلم : العتب على ( الأقلام المميزة ) يختلف على العتب على ( الأقلام العادية ) .

الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


----------



## Mor Antonios (26 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> شكرا لتقبلك وجهة نظري .
> و تبقى قلما مميزا جدا في هذا القسم ( خصوصا في نشاطك الأخير المميز ) , و يزيد من روعة قلمك , أخلاقك التي تتقبل آراء الآخرين .
> للعلم : العتب على ( الأقلام المميزة ) يختلف على العتب على ( الأقلام العادية ) .
> 
> الرب يبارك كل أعمالك .


 الان عرفت ان العتب يختلف ههههههههه لاني قلت اكيد سوف يلغي الموضوع...
شكرا لك لانك نبهتني لامر التوثيق حتى لو كان الموضوع قديما.


----------



## amjad-ri (26 سبتمبر 2008)

_*بما اني  لا احب اللابتوب

فان الامر لا يعنيني

شكرا على الموضوع

لكني سأبلغ  اصدقائي  بهاذا الامر

سلام ونعمة​*_


----------



## Mor Antonios (26 سبتمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> _*بما اني لا احب اللابتوب​*_
> 
> _*فان الامر لا يعنيني*_​
> _*شكرا على الموضوع*_​
> ...


 amjad-ri شكرا لمشاركتك​


----------



## Mor Antonios (26 سبتمبر 2008)

لقد اضفت راي الاطباء الى الموضوع لكي تاخذوا فكرة شامله عن الامر..وشكرا لمشاركتكم​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي يا انطونيوس علي المعلومات*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Mor Antonios (9 أكتوبر 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> *ميرسي يا انطونيوس علي المعلومات*
> *ربنا يباركك*​


*ربنا يباركك ويبعد عنا كل خطر
شكرا للمشاركة:16_4_16:
*​


----------

